# Looking for a trainer/class in Worcester, MA area



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd contact the local Golden Retriever Club. I'll bet they can give you some great references.


----------



## thr61 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, I found a class suggested by my local Golden club. I have gone once and it is OK in terms of being a place to work around other dogs, but unfortunately, more training of the owners is taking place than that of the dogs. My girl is quite under control and spends the class looking at me and finding stuff to do while the other dogs bark, and jump around and dominate their owners.

I will stick with it until the end, but need to find a competitive class to join. Not because I plan to compete, but more because I need to work with experienced handlers.

Any ideas about trainers who run comp classes on a regular basis?

Thanks!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Not sure how far you want to travel.

In Franklin, MA, there is Master Peace. People travel quite far to go there. They also have some very good seminars with guest instructors.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations on your Mia, she is just gorgeous!!

Sounds to me like you got the perfect dog for your family and her being great with children is very important!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't have a clue how far you are from Freetown, but that is where Terri Arnold is.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

:wavey: Hey!!! Howdy, from Grafton :wavey:

Emma Parsons ( http://www.creativecanine.com/ ) has a training facility in Waltham. She has worked as a training consultant for VCA Rotherwood Animal Hospital in Shrewsbury. She has also taught clicker training classes in conjunction with Tufts Veterinary School of Medicine. I got that information from her book "Click to Calm" which was published in 2005 so I don't know if the info is current or not.

Good luck on your search and a belated welcome to the forum!!

Edited to add that Gibson's Kennel, here in Grafton, has classes that you may be interested in and there is a girl there that teaches Rally-O. Not exactly sure what that is but the things that I've read about it make it sound like something interesting to do with your dog.


----------



## thr61 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just a quick update to report that I connected with Terri Arnold, who is about a half hour from where I work. We began training together with an initial private evaluation and lesson and have more sessions set up for next month. This is going to be fun!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

thr61 said:


> Just a quick update to report that I connected with Terri Arnold, who is about a half hour from where I work. We began training together with an initial private evaluation and lesson and have more sessions set up for next month. This is going to be fun!


Awesome! I really enjoy her books. Happy training!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

thr61 said:


> Just a quick update to report that I connected with Terri Arnold, who is about a half hour from where I work. We began training together with an initial private evaluation and lesson and have more sessions set up for next month. This is going to be fun!


I am so jealous! I keep thinking someday I'll make it up there for one of her camps but it's just so far....


----------

